# [SOLVED]Creative Live! Cam Vista IM

## doctor_evilz

Ragazzi come posso far funziare questa cam su gentoo? il diver spca5xx non va da il seguente problema:

evilzpc ~ # emerge spca5xx

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2 to /

 * spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                [ ok ]

 * spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                  [ ok ]

 * spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                [ ok ]

 * spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz size  :Wink:  ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ]

 * checking spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz  :Wink:  ...                              [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r8/build

/usr/src/linux/scripts/setlocalversion: line 4: use: command not found

/usr/src/linux/scripts/setlocalversion: line 5: use: command not found

/usr/src/linux/scripts/setlocalversion: line 6: use: command not found

/usr/src/linux/scripts/setlocalversion: line 7: require: command not found

/usr/src/linux/scripts/setlocalversion: line 9: syntax error near unexpected token `{'

/usr/src/linux/scripts/setlocalversion: line 9: `if (@ARGV != 1) {'

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.15-gentoo-r8

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT:   is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

!!! ERROR: media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1630:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 702:   Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

  ebuild.sh, line 38:   Called pkg_setup

  spca5xx-20060501-r2.ebuild, line 23:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

  linux-mod.eclass, line 459:   Called linux-info_pkg_setup

  linux-info.eclass, line 572:   Called check_extra_config

  linux-info.eclass, line 471:   Called die

!!! Incorrect kernel configuration options

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/spca5xx-20060501-r2/temp/build.log'.

come posso fare?Last edited by doctor_evilz on Tue Apr 03, 2007 1:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

```
 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

!!! Incorrect kernel configuration options 

* CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT: is not set when it should be.

* Please check to make sure these options are set correctly. 
```

Secondo te che significa?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## doctor_evilz

manca qualcosa da compilare nel kernel? ma cosa?

----------

## lavish

 *doctor_evilz wrote:*   

> manca qualcosa da compilare nel kernel? ma cosa?

 

devi abilitare CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT nel config del kernel.

Ad ogni modo, il 2.6.15 e' *molto* vecchio, ti consiglio di aggiornare

----------

## Ic3M4n

con i kernel recenti anche il modulo spca5xx è diventato obsoleto. bisogna utilizzare gspca o gspcav1. spca5xx non compila.

----------

## doctor_evilz

evilzpc ~ # emerge  gspca

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/gspca-01.00.10 to /

 * gspcav1-01.00.10.tar.gz RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                [ ok ]

 * gspcav1-01.00.10.tar.gz SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                  [ ok ]

 * gspcav1-01.00.10.tar.gz SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                [ ok ]

 * gspcav1-01.00.10.tar.gz size  :Wink:  ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ]

 * checking gspcav1-01.00.10.tar.gz  :Wink:  ...                              [ ok ]

/usr/portage/media-video/gspca/gspca-01.00.10.ebuild: line 26: eeinfo: command not found

/usr/portage/media-video/gspca/gspca-01.00.10.ebuild: line 27: eeinfo: command not found

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.15-gentoo-r8/build

/usr/src/linux/scripts/setlocalversion: line 4: use: command not found

/usr/src/linux/scripts/setlocalversion: line 5: use: command not found

/usr/src/linux/scripts/setlocalversion: line 6: use: command not found

/usr/src/linux/scripts/setlocalversion: line 7: require: command not found

/usr/src/linux/scripts/setlocalversion: line 9: syntax error near unexpected token `{'

/usr/src/linux/scripts/setlocalversion: line 9: `if (@ARGV != 1) {'

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.15-gentoo-r8

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gspcav1-01.00.10.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspca-01.00.10/work

!!! ERROR: media-video/gspca-01.00.10 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 751:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  environment, line 4078:   Called src_unpack

  gspca-01.00.10.ebuild, line 34:   Called convert_to_m '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspca-01.00.10/work/gspca-01.00.10/gspcav2/Makefile'

  linux-mod.eclass, line 156:   Called die

!!! convert_to_m() requires a filename as an argument

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspca-01.00.10/temp/build.log'.

GSPCAV1 invece viene compilato perfettamente.  Che mi resta da fare?

----------

## Ic3M4n

ehm a dir la verità avevo scritto con un kernel recente   :Wink: 

per utilizzare quel pacchetto credo tu debba avere almeno il 2.6.18

----------

## doctor_evilz

da  http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html

gspcav1 "Generic Softwares Package for Camera Adapters" version 1.00.12 date: 10/01/2007

for kernel up from 2.6.11 : gspcav1-20070110.tar.gz

for kernel below 2.6.11: spca5xx version 0.60.00:

spca5xx-20060501.tar.gz

 :Very Happy: 

camorama dice che nn c'è /dev/video0

----------

## drizztbsd

Aggiorna il kernel, quelli sotto la 2.6.17 non sono supportati/non funzionano con i nuovi ebuild/eclass

----------

## doctor_evilz

ragazzi sto diventando pazzo, allora, ho aggiornato il kernel alla 2.6.20-r4 ma quando vado a far partire il sistema mi dice che c'è un errore nel montaggio del floppy e non riesce a montare la partizione root  :Sad: 

ecco il mio fstab se può essere utile a trovare una soluzione

/dev/sda1		/boot		ext2		defaults,noatime	1 2

/dev/sda3		/		ext3		noatime		0 1

/dev/hdb1               /hd2            ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2		none		swap		sw		0 0

/dev/hdc		/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro	0 0

/dev/hda1		/windows        auto            defaults,noatime 	1 2

#/dev/fd0		/mnt/floppy	auto		noauto		0 0

ed ecco grub.conf

default=0

timeout=30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/2.6.20-r4 root=/dev/sda3

----------

## 102376

qualcuno è riuscito a far funzionare questa webcam:

creative webcam live!

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 041e:4052 Creative Technology, Ltd

----------

## doctor_evilz

chi? eheh

comunque sia ho aggiornato il kernel alla 2.6.20-r4 e messo gli gspcav1 ma quando vado a far partire gqcam mi dice /dev/video no such file or directory uff

----------

## Deus Ex

Mi sembra che quelle cams non siano supportate ancora dal driver. Nel sito dello sviluppatore, c'è anche la lista di tutti i modelli supportati.

----------

## doctor_evilz

ho risolto con una Video IM grassie

----------

## 102376

sto cercando di compilare il driver per la webcam

ho il kernel 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

ma mi da sto errore!! mi pare uguale a quello che davo a doctor_evilx

emerge gspca

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/gspca-01.00.10 to /

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/gspcav1-01.00.10.tar.gz'

--17:25:50--  ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/gspcav1-01.00.10.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gspcav1-01.00.10.tar.gz'

Resolving ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de... 129.143.116.10

Connecting to ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de|129.143.116.10|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /pub/Mirrors/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR gspcav1-01.00.10.tar.gz ... done.

Length: 157,997 (154K) (unauthoritative)

100%[================================================================================================================>] 157,997      134.81K/s

17:25:52 (134.53 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/gspcav1-01.00.10.tar.gz' saved [157997]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking gspcav1-01.00.10.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Determine new optimal TMPFS value: [ 2028M ]

 * Mounting /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspca-01.00.10 of [ 2028M ] ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * The package maintainer made a mistake.  You should consider using media-video/gspcav1

 * instead.  This driver is still alpha.  --KingTaco

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.19-gentoo-r5/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.19-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...                                                                                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gspcav1-01.00.10.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspca-01.00.10/work

!!! ERROR: media-video/gspca-01.00.10 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 752:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_unpack

  gspca-01.00.10.ebuild, line 34:   Called convert_to_m '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspca-01.00.10/work/gspca-01.00.10/gspcav2/Makefile'

  linux-mod.eclass, line 156:   Called die

!!! convert_to_m() requires a filename as an argument

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/gspca-01.00.10/temp/build.log'.

```

che posso fare???

----------

## 102376

per tutti quelli che come me hanno questa maledetta webcam!!!!

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 041e:4052 Creative Technology, Ltd

qui trovato i driver adatti per questa webcam!!!!

http://www.rastageeks.org/ov51x-jpeg/index.php/Main_Page

ho cercato in bugs.gentoo ed esiste un ubuild.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=170508

l'unica cosa che dovete fare è cambiare la versione, quindi rinominate il file ov51x-jpeg-1.0.0.ebuild in ov51x-jpeg-1.5.1.ebuild

cmq controllate http://www.rastageeks.org/downloads/ov51x-jpeg/ e scrivete la stessa versione

che dire funziona alla grande!!!!

----------

